# LIMASSOL | NEO | 156m | 39 fl | 132m | 33 fl | 112m | 28 fl | 100m | 25 fl | U/C



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

==================

*Limassol, Cyprus*



> NEO enjoys a privileged location on Limassol’s most prestigious waterfront kilometre, adjacent to the municipal gardens and gallery, guaranteeing unobstructed views and ultimate connectivity to its residents. It will be one of the largest residential developments in Cyprus. .


*Render*










*Progress*

on the following very nice video go to 7:10 to see the progress















NEO Media Event - Pafilia


Pafilia unveils another large-scale tower development on the Limassol seafront, NEO, expanding an impressive portfolio of concept-oriented projects.




www.pafilia.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

has there been any vertical construction on the highrises?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Vertical? English isnt my mother tonque you mean above the ground construction?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I think he means have they started building upwards? Or are they still doing prep work at the bottom of the hole?


----------



## INFERNAL ELF (Aug 2, 2011)

Been to Cyprus twice. visited Aya napa and have been keeping abit of an eye on Cyprus now and then. But this completely took me by suprise when i saw an urelated documentary today with pictures from Limassol. This is an amazing Tall rise boom created by the fact that u can get a Cypriot citizenship if u buy property for 300 thousand euros


----------

